# not so clear water



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok I ahve done a 20% water change, with vacume, cleaned my filter, but i still have fine particles floating around. What could it be? Why is my filter not picking them up?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

How old is your tank?
Is your tank cycled?

Is your filter big enough to filter your tank size?

What kind of particles are they?

Do you see your filter working at the filter tube,
do you see it sucking in the particles?

Is the filter hooked up right?


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 20 g tank.. The particles are white in color, look like old food.. Teh filter is running.. What do you mean by cycled? the tank is about 6 weeks old


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Probably a new tank and the particles are gravel dust. do they float around the top of the water?


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

nope


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

what type of filter?


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

whisper 20


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

no clue, I'm sure they are too small to take pics of too.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I would of grabbed the whisper 30, but the 20 should do.

Do you have a skimmer, manually remove the paticles.
While your hand is in the tank grab the filter tube thats in the tank and see if u feel it sucking.

6 weeks the tank should be cycled.

As for knowing what cycling is read this so you know what it is:
All about cycling a tank.

How often are you feeding try not to overfeed and pollute the tank.


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks.. i will takw a shot at it,, I will let ou know if it get worse


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds like a Bacteria bloom.. just give it some time.. do a few more water changes..

or, take care of it forever, on all your tanks, and kill all parasites in the water, with a UV sterolizer.. this will take care of the problem the day you put it on, and when its threw you can just move it to another tank to kill off any water born pathageons. (i cant spell).


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

get a stronger filter.


----------

